# Looking for breeder in midwest (WI)



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi, I thought I'd make a post in this section. I have sent off emails to a number of breeders I found through links on this site and just google searching. I also placed a call with the woman from The German Shepherd Dog Club of Wisconsin and left a voicemail. I do think I want a working line or german showline. I have been warned that nerves in american showlines can be bad. As far as male or female I'm open but leaning towards a female.

If anyone has any recommendations or advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We all tend to LOVE the type of GSD we have, so know we are right and our dogs are perfect  

Think the best thing is what you are doing, getting with some good breeders to feel out their breeding programs (what they are breeding for in terms of health/temperment along with followup and responsibilities) and their dogs. 

I know if I were a busy mom with a husband and 3 small kids, PROBABLY there are many GSD's that would be pulled out of my view when I talked to some breeders.

As well as if I were looking for a top notch herding dog and it was my 3rd GSD, I would be able to look at an entirely different pool of dogs.

I like the German working lines cause I like their general build and temperment for agility, and that's my goal with my dogs. Well balanced, dog friendly, non-aggressive dog with drives to work on an agility course. Then I rely on my breeder to pick the puppy(s) in the litter to narrow down the choice with THEIR knowledge on how their puppies grow up to my needs in a dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have 4 females and 1 male. I, for the most part, prefer handling and living with females, though I am enjoying my young male. If your goal is to do sports of any sort males can be easier and more reliable. Females sometimes are accused of thinking too much and keeping us on our toes. Maybe that is why I enjoy the females. 

What are your goals for your new dog? How far from SE WI are you willing to go for the right puppy? You might also look into rescues.


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm looking for a good companion first. A jogging/hiking buddy second. And I have a lot of spare time and am looking forward to lots of training. Nothing competition.

My gut is telling me to get a female, but I am not set in stone with that. The one breeder I actually talked to so far has a male who was the 'runt' of the litter who thinks we would be a good match. Says he is very affectionate, loves toys but when people are around he doesn't have interest in playing with toys with the people. I'm holding back from making any decision like right on the spot, but I must admit I'm very excited to get a pup, it's been a long wait already. However with the way the finding the house turned up -- I'm confident the right dog will also turn up for me.

After speaking to them, and my research I am going to go with a german bloodline.

How far I'm willing to travel? I would go anywhere I could drive to. Anything within 8-10 hours I think. I know people have puppies shipped, but this just seems strange and stressful to the dog to me.

I'll take any advice and pointer I can get... thanks again so much!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have American Show lines and my dogs are very stable and good with children. It has more to do with the breeder you chose than the bloodlines.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Try Theishof Shepherds in Idaho. Just had a litter of 10. Heidi will help find the right dog for you.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Although I LOVE the big, muscled, bulkiness look of the males, I have always preferred to own a female~in any breed. JMO, but I have found that females are easier to potty train, housebreak, and just seem to care more about pleasing you. The males seem to go through that goofy stage where they can be absolute brats! lol. Kaiya is an American/West German Showline mix and has been an absolute breeze. Of course, she hits 6 months in a couple weeks so I may be making a retraction...hahaha... Good Luck in finding a pup!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There are a number of good workingline and showline breeders and rescues in and around Chicago. 

I personally prefer males just because I like their looks and personality. I can't imagine myself ever owning a female.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Which breeder did you talk to?


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no, conflicting reports on female vs male! This decision making is already becoming stressful enough, haha.




Xeph said:


> Which breeder did you talk to?


I talked to the woman from Home . I just don't want to rush into the first one I find. Wow, you look at the puppy pics and it's hard not to just fall in love though!

I also received 2 number for litters due in april and may right here in milwaukee. They are american showlines I think and haven't talked to the breeders themselves yet. I think I'm over analyzing what I want, for instance I read the american showlines can show signs of nervousness. I do know too that bloodline isn't everything, but I would really like to stack the cards in my favor if I can.

I'm still confident the correct puppy will appear, perhaps it already has with the 10 week old male... but I'm not ready to stop looking, so keep any suggestions coming pretty please!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Which breeders are those? I know most of them and their dogs.

I personally don't like the look of vom Kuenzer. From what I can see they have a dog and a bitch, no real program. The parents are titled, but I would wager they were imported that way.

I would be asking them why they think these two dogs are a good match for each other, and if they keep and title any of their own puppies. Do they show in any performance events at all, or are they just breeding for "nice pets"?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I will have to disagree with Jackie)

I looked at their site, and those pedigrees are pretty darn nice, the dogs don't look to shabby either.They certainly aren't the only breeders who import titled dogs , do not show the dogs but breed and sell puppies. 

I like that the dogs are all health tested (a plus) and they have donated a puppy to SAR. 

They would most likely make great jogging/hiking partners and doubt they are couch potatoes. 

If you live close by, I would go check them out in person, and go with your gut.

Because someone does not "show" their dogs or hasn't got a kennel full of dogs is not a reason to discount them. 

The first thing I'm looking for is health testing and good temperament, if you haven't got that, you have 'nothing'. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The pedigrees are nice...but how many people import dogs and only breed those two dogs that have a real program? That are progressing at all? Isn't that the point of breeding?

I'm not talking about having a kennel full of dogs, but it certainly doesn't seem like maintaining or improving the breed just to breed two dogs together...just saying.

When a website is all you have to go on, that's what you judge.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well unfortunately there are 100 more (if not more) that are just breeding Fido and Fluffy with no real program either. Atleast this person has health clearances, titles on the male, donates to SAR and seems to genuinely care about the welfare of the puppies they produce. Granted websites are just that, websites. 

We all know what the point of breeding is, certainly doesn't mean everyone has the same point of view as we see every single day in the rescue section. 

There are certainly alot worse so called 'breeders' out there than this one. 

Sometimes the best dogs can be found via someone like this. 

That's why it's best to do your homework, know what you want and if the OP can visit the owners they can see exactly what's what.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Xeph said:


> The pedigrees are nice...but how many people import dogs and only breed those two dogs that have a real program? That are progressing at all? Isn't that the point of breeding?
> 
> I'm not talking about having a kennel full of dogs, but it certainly doesn't seem like maintaining or improving the breed just to breed two dogs together...just saying.
> 
> When a website is all you have to go on, that's what you judge.


Just FYI - this breeder has only bred two litters thus far (granted, both heats in one year), she is very new to the breeding scene. I'd rather see a breeder have one breeding pair when they are new vs having three breeding pairs.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> That's why it's best to do your homework, know what you want and if the OP can visit the owners they can see exactly what's what.


:thumbup: You can't judge by a website. A website is just a starting place to help form questions.


----------



## syl (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the discussion guys, I'm still so much on the fence with so much. I found a breeder in Madison that said I can come visit -- hoping for this weekend. It will be nice to see a place in person, and hope it will make me more comfortable making a decision for whatever breeder.

I really would like the 10 week old male, but almost feel like the age is making me have to rush into a decision. As far as the male/female debate in my head, it's sounding like a male may be better for me -- although then I'll convince myself that it doesn't really matter so I should just get a gal, doh.

I'm still crossing my fingers, and hoping all these phone calls and emails pay off and I can get a pup sooner than later.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Some of us don't have a "working" website at the moment.....and we're breeders...
A website can be a good "starting" guide....but calling and actually speaking to the breeder(s) is the best way to "assess" your options.....jmo.
True said.....never judge a book by it's cover.
Robin


----------

